# Nice doe (Sambar Hind)



## RBaldree (Dec 26, 2006)

I got a real nice Sambar hind this year on a quota hunt down in Florida.  She (the larger one on the left) field dressed 318 pounds, and I put well over 200 pounds of meat in the freezer.  The little spike on the right was 265 live weight I believe.  This was on the St. Vincent's Island Sambar hunt for 2006.


----------



## bigbarrow (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## kevincox (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2006)

Congrats! That`s a big mess of meat there! Let us know how it tastes.


----------



## LJay (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't see any pics??? Ok now I do.


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2006)

Congrats on the sambar. 

Tough place to hunt down there. Were there any other sambar tagged?


----------



## horsecreek (Dec 27, 2006)

that a big animal....I have never heard of those before but im no pro anyway so.. lol....

congrats!!!


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 27, 2006)

MAN !!....300 lbs. plus hind.......what do the stags dress out at ??
Is the meat tasty ??

I've seen pics of stags with tremendous mass !!!


----------



## DDD (Dec 27, 2006)

Uh huh... umm... ok...


----------



## the HEED! (Dec 27, 2006)

uh deer thingy


----------



## horse2292 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Deer with a beard!!!!!!!*


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 2, 2007)

big old hind


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 3, 2007)

bubbabuck said:


> MAN !!....300 lbs. plus hind.......what do the stags dress out at ??
> Is the meat tasty ??
> 
> I've seen pics of stags with tremendous mass !!!



google is a great thing aint it BubbaB?  

looks like a huge animal, congrats on filling the freezer


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jan 3, 2007)

Congrats on the fine hind!!


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 3, 2007)

what is a sambar hind????


----------



## Smokey (Jan 3, 2007)

I looked at the picture before I read the post and came this close to soiling my britches ........I thought dad-gummed thats a big-ole-by-gawd whitetail doe........should have read the post first .  It may not be a whitetail doe but by gawd it's still a big-ole-biggun.  A freezer full fer sure


----------



## bubbabuck (Jan 3, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> google is a great thing aint it BubbaB?
> 
> looks like a huge animal, congrats on filling the freezer






Whats a google ???  






One with nature my brother !


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 4, 2007)

bubbabuck said:


> Whats a google ???
> 
> One with nature my brother !



looks like nature is calling you to the ground early with that gout toe



> 1) General Zoological Data
> 
> In most classifications, Sambar deer belong to the subgenus Rusa. Both are Hindi names for deer. Sambars are widely distributed through India, South-East Asia and many Pacific Islands and have been introduced to Australia and New Zealand (Wilson & Reeder, 1992). Some of the islands may also have sambars that were recently introduced. The subgenus (Rusa) has four species (C. alfredi, C. marianus, C. unicolor, C. timorensis). The German designation often used is "Aristotlehirsch", since the animal was already well-known to Aristotle from West India. It was then also designated as being characteristically a six-pointer. In German, these animals are also referred to as "Pferdehirsch" because of their long legs. A recent study of mtDNA by Randi et al. (2001) suggests that this clade separated from other cervidae around 5 MYA. Nowak (1999) referred to recent electrophoretic findings that have suggested a close relationship to Axis and Dama deer. Haltenorth (1968) differentiated three species, with 18 subspecies. Adult males are larger than females and have characteristically 6 antler points and long legs. Their weights vary from 100-315 kg. Sambars are reported to be more of a browsing than grazing animal that prefers to live in wooded regions. Newborns weigh around 10 kg. The longevity in captivity is at least 24 years and 5 months (Jones, 1993).
> 
> Because of the availability of this specimen and the large size of its placental cotyledons, this deer species is treated here separately; other cervid species are detailed in a separate chapter, on "Deer species" (see there for more discussion).


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 5, 2007)

i thought that was a whitetail doe at first! ive never heard of them before, congrats!


----------



## Buzz (Jan 5, 2007)

Congrats.  I've put in for that hunt before but not been drawn.   Bill MC's son in law has been before but he didn't get one.


----------



## bubbabuck (Jan 5, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> looks like nature is calling you to the ground early with that gout toe






Nope.......its from eating that rich Illinois corn fed deer meat !!





Looks like you won't have to worry about gettin gout this year ......


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 5, 2007)

bubbabuck said:


> Nope.......its from eating that rich Illinois corn fed deer meat !!
> Looks like you won't have to worry about gettin gout this year ......



for those that dont know, this hurts real real real bad


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 5, 2007)

bubbabuck said:


> Nope.......its from eating that rich Illinois corn fed deer meat !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OUCH!  That'un hit like a ton of bricks!


----------



## bubbabuck (Jan 5, 2007)

Nothing like coming out on top.....my work is done !!



Very nice Hind  again my friend....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 5, 2007)

bubbabuck said:


> Nothing like coming out on top.....my work is done !!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Hind  again my friend....



I just know better than to shoot a buck that might not make the book....like you did

yes it is a fine fine sandbar


----------



## RBaldree (Feb 8, 2007)

*Follow-up on the Sambar*

I got the deer home, and because of her size, the wife and I decided to let a processor take care of her for us.  The meat is WONDERFUL, I have never been one to grill deer steaks, but these work GREAT on the grill...

It is a red meat, more like an elk than a whitetail.  There is no corn down on this island, and I don't know if these guys would eat it if there were.  They feed off water plants mostly, I guess that's where they picked up the nickname "swamp elk".


----------



## brofoster (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats!  That's a real trophy.  I think????? What?  Who called my name?


----------



## BKA (Feb 8, 2007)

brofoster said:


> Congrats!  That's a real trophy.  I think????? What?  Who called my name?


----------



## Joey (Feb 8, 2007)

*WOW*

Those are two awesome animals.
About two years ago I was on the whitetail hunt on St. Vincents, never saw a whitetail but I did see a hugh 5x5 Sambar and some hogs. 
That trip is one I will never forget, nothing else like it.

Congrats

Joey


----------



## Mistrfish (Feb 12, 2007)

During my stay here in Australia I have seen a couple of these guys while trout fishing in the mountains.  They hunt them all year round here from what I understand.   I am going to give them a try with the bow when It gets here. I hope it gets here soon, It was only shipped 6 weeks ago.


----------



## difflock (Jun 21, 2008)

Sambar deer? I love them and hunt them with a passion,somehow i stumbled onto the FLA pics above and thought aah! thats interesting.

Sambar hunting in Victoria Australia is a passion followed by many and to get you Yank fella`s a little jealous we have a 365 day sambar season with NO LIMIT on either numbers size or sex they are a premium game animal and rated highly around the world. OH ! and all that costs us  a grand total of $43  a year,true!

A big stag can hit 700 plus pounds although they do not ever develop the enormous antlers that your wapiti do.

Here is a  young hind i shot yesterday for an addition to my freezer she would probably weigh around 300 plus pounds


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 22, 2008)

*wow*



difflock said:


> Sambar deer? I love them and hunt them with a passion,somehow i stumbled onto the FLA pics above and thought aah! thats interesting.
> 
> Sambar hunting in Victoria Australia is a passion followed by many and to get you Yank fella`s a little jealous we have a 365 day sambar season with NO LIMIT on either numbers size or sex they are a premium game animal and rated highly around the world. OH ! and all that costs us  a grand total of $43  a year,true!
> 
> ...



yall shootim em with airsoft rifles  down there aye mate !!!


----------



## difflock (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey it looks like a Winchester 7 mm mag to me!

B+C stock!


----------



## Mistrfish (Jun 22, 2008)

difflock said:


> Sambar deer? I love them and hunt them with a passion,somehow i stumbled onto the FLA pics above and thought aah! thats interesting.
> 
> Sambar hunting in Victoria Australia is a passion followed by many and to get you Yank fella`s a little jealous we have a 365 day sambar season with NO LIMIT on either numbers size or sex they are a premium game animal and rated highly around the world. OH ! and all that costs us  a grand total of $43  a year,true!
> 
> ...



Difflock, Where you located in Australia,  My Family and I were living in Ferntree Gully Victotia for the last couple of years.   We came home in March and now wished we had stayed . I had a few guys that worked for me over there and they loved hunting the Sambar.  We seen one hit by a Holden Ute on our way to the mountains to go snow skiing and it almost killed them folks in the Ute.  

Al


----------



## difflock (Jun 24, 2008)

About 1.5 hours from F T Gully mate,BTW thats a lovely part of the world too.I too have seen damage to a vehicle,a Landcruiser Wagon that hit a stag and it was a (both) write off.

Why did you go home,come on back  we like Yanks downunder!

I should add that the hind in my pic looks a bit rough due to being wet and having tumbled down a steep hill also.


----------



## Mistrfish (Jun 25, 2008)

Mate, I wish I could have stayed a bit longer.  I was racking in the money over there working for Mr. Pratt.   BTW , who is leading in footy, I'm a Carlton fan myself.  In the end we needed to come home and take care of our parents.  My wife's mother needed care and my Dad found out he had cancer so we decided to come home.  I was bored to death anyway, couldn't own a gun and couldn't hunt and I can only fish just so much before it gets old.  Spent a lot of time on western port catching gummy sharks and snapper when the seas were under a meter.  Shoot me an email some time.  Mistrfish@bellsouth.net
BTW guys, ask diflock what he had to pay for that rifle, will probably scare you.  RBaldree I didnt mean to steal your thread.  Sorry


----------

